# Smartest fish family!!



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I know the word smart is relative, but I want everyone's opinion on what fish family they find the most human-like tendencies to lie in. Personally, I think that the Osphronemidae family is VERY smart. In my Gouramis, Bettas and Paradise Fish, they all seem to react in different ways to different things, and they seem to have a good memory! A pretty close 2nd is Cichlidae, IMO. It seems to me that the more territorial a fish is, the more intelligence they have. I actually don't think the Ciclidae family is as territorial or aggressive as the Osphronemidae family. So what family do you think is the "smartest" family?


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

No plecos, eh? =o I agree with you though on your opinion. Too bad I can't vote twice, the cory cats and a lot of the more catfish like fish are quite clever, though many miss that.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

My bettas and gouramis seem to know what's going on, though the gourami is shyer... then my denison barbs are next because they seem to want to interact a bit through the glass. Cories are cute but live in their own world... and the neons, whell they are just stimulus >> response it seems.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Cories are cute, and I love how you said that! LOL If you try to teach them though, they do actually learn, and do so pretty fast, and they will interact with those that are nice to them. Goldfish...you know all of those fish are pretty smart, they can learn. Goldfish especially are quite clever, and people often believe the myth about their ten second memory which is false. They can learn tricks and keep that memory for a couple of months after not doing it once learned.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

For me, cichlids seem to be the most intelligent. The way that interact with you - even though that they just want to get food - and more curious about outside the tank then inside tips the scales for me and says cichlids!


----------

